# figure 8 puffers



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

hello, my fiancee has 2 figure 8 puffers, they are pretty cool. you guys know anything else small that can go in with these guys? BTW they are 100% freshwater. thanks.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

they may die in the next few days - they can sometimes be freshwater, but are usually brackish.

as for tankmates - I'm not sure, they are nippy, and may harras your other fish, but if the other fish are large they may be lunch.

I suggest fast, harmless cheapfish like tetras


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

buy some salt, make the water brackish, and poof, you can buy mollies!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

you can but mollies anyway - but they do like some salt

are they brackish/freshwater?

let the debate continue


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

she's had them in 100% freshwater for a year now....they have grown well, great colors, they eat shrimp, beefheart, bloodworms, nightcrawlers, guppies, catfish, salmon, and freez dried krill..

they will be freshwater for the rest of their lives...i just need to know if anyone has tried like neons or anything like that..

thanks for the advice guys!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

well the only times I have owned these fish the guy in the shop told me they were freshwater, and within days they had died, but while I had them they were just in normal community tanks with tetras, livebearers, corys and other community fish - no problems with aggression, just that they died (I think it was because of the water)


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

how big is the tank??scats are pretty good looking with puffers...


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

not very big....20 gallon high.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

scats are brackish water - and will not be good in freshwater


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

well if he gives the puffers brackish then the scats are fine too..


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I am not too sure how easy it is too convert fish from one type of water to the next


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Get a puffer community tank. I wish i had a digi cam then, it was awsome, total chick magnet. i had

5 spotted puffers
2 cyelon puffers
1 dwarf puffer
2 fig 8
1 red eye puffer

it was a constant moving tank. It gets your eyes all dizzy.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

screw it, imma give it a try. Gonna get some dwarf puffers in a couple of days. I'll let yall know how it goes.


----------

